# Texas speed 100mm mad or stock?



## LS1silverbullit (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm wondering with my new setup if the 100mm tb would be better or if stock is OK i will have know CAI ls6 manifold ls2 90mm snout jba shorties 224r cam 114 lsa jba midpipe spinteck cat back 92 mm tb diablew tune. Should i get the 100mm tb or wait till i get heads?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's the LS1 MAF I'd get the 100mm or the 85mm LS2 MAF with the bigger TB and snout. The LS1 only about 70mm


----------

